# Alan Richardson (1904-1978): Variations for pianoforte (1935)



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

I recently bought several sketch books of composer *Alan Richardson (1904-1978)* which he used to pen down musical ideas at the time around 1935. Much of the content is incomplete but there are a few completed compositions. With the kind permission of the Richardson family I am allowed to publish these previously unknown works. The first publication is *"Variations for pianoforte"*, a set of 13 variations written in 1935 and so one of the very first compositions by Alan Richardson who later became a longtime piano professor at the Royal Academy of Music. One can find the score for free download at my website:

*https://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/m-r/richardson-alan/*

And here is a short biography:

Alan Richardson was born on 29 February 1904 in Edinburgh (Scotland). He learned the piano and worked as a pianist for the BBC in Scotland, before moving to London to study piano and composition under Harold Craxton at the Royal Academy of Music. Alan Richardson then worked as a pianist, he toured Australia and New Zealand in 1931 and was the accompanist for famous violinist Carl Flesch from 1936 to 1939. He also gave piano lectures at the Royal Academy of Music and was appointed professor in 1960, a position he held until his death. In 1961 Alan Richardson married renowned oboist Janet Craxton, the daughter of his former teacher Harold Craxton.
Alan Richardson died on 29 November 1978 in London.


----------



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

For those interested in more Richardson works: I just uploaded another work of him, the "Three pieces for piano" from 1934. The score is available free of charge as - on my website - usual. A few more works will follow in the next weeks.


----------

